# Sabranco Humvee Video from CES added



## Ace_finland (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi evryone

Long time since I've been online but back now with a fairly quick mod. Seems like life have been getting in the way of my hobbies. Been hard at work on fixing up my garage so i can do more modding in a nicer place






A while ago i got contacted and offered to do a computer mod with some new parts and even if i don't have a lot of spare time it seemed like a fun idea.

The idea was to make a mod with the new Asus Sabranco board in a Hummer. Took me a long time to find a hummer that would fit a full size motherboard.

Components.
Asus Sabertooth mark S
Intel 4690
Intel SSD
Cooler Master Nepton cooler
Asus Strix GTX 980
Kingston fury ram 32gb, 2 white and 2 black



Only spent half an hour on the hummer shell so it's not all there






After a few weeks i found one in Taiwan that was big enough.

1/6th scale




Beer can for scale




Body removed





The board, i like it





The PSU, have had a few of these and they have always worked good, so why not another one




I was in such a rush i forgot to take pics of the GPU but i will post a bit later of the finished gpu.

On to the modding
Had to remove a lot of the electronics in order to fit all the parts. Would have been nice to have it drivable but prefer it to look nice in the end.

First up the a tray for the psu. Milled it out of polycarbonate. Was a bit tricky to find a good spot for it but in the end it sorted itself out. Only need 4 holes but added a few more for flexibility in case i want to move it a bit





Acrylic support for the SSD.





Psu and ssd mounted. Yes, it's secured by a shoestring. The psu was a pressfit so not worried but i think it looks good.





Next update more of the integrated rollcage for MB and GPU! Here its only in mdf, when its finished it will be out of aluminum





Alex


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 7, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> Subbed!



+1, awesome Idea here


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2014)

Sub!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2014)

sub'd!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2014)

i kinda want to see how this turns out, so sub'd ^^


----------



## natr0n (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm digging this so far.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2014)

sub'd


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 9, 2014)

Thx for all the comments guys! appreciat it

on with the modding.

Did a test fit with the mdf rollcage. I/o panel fits quite good but think i will lower it another mm into the frame to get the whole motherboard a bit closer to the panel.





The hummer had very large hole after i removed the weapons, decided to make a cover for it and install a fan there instead. Milled out of acrylic and will be painted a bit later. Still has a small hole for a on/off button but need to have a think about what i want to do with it.





Cut a slot in the back panel and removed some support material in order to get the motherboard and GPU to fit. Still needs some cleaning up but need to make sure everything fits before i make it look nice.





In order to get a flush fit between the GPU and the back panel i made an 2mm aluminum back plate. For some reason i programmed the chamfering around the dvi port a bit wrong so i took too much off. Shouldn't have watched tv while programming  Will still be good for a test fit





New stickers for the fans. The original strix stickers didn't really fit the build.





First idea for the Hummer and GPU would be to use plastidip. Everyone seems to be liking it and it looks decent in pictures. So bought a few cans and tried it on the GPU. After trying it twice i decided to use normal paint. It didn't look right, it had quite an uneven surface and it just felt cheap. I guess for a motherboard with lots of components and uneven surfaces its not so noticeable.  So here is the final pic of the GPU with normal spray paint.





Last but not least did decide to have a test run of the components. Have had the motherboard for quite some time but hadn't gotten around to test it. Have never gotten a dead mb so wasn't so worried. All worked fine except the gpu, in the end it needed a shielded pcie riser from 3m, tried a few different ebay cables but non of them worked. The 3M ones are expensive but seems to be bulletproof.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2014)

Subbed!  Awesome idea, too bad you can't drive and game at the same time, lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 9, 2014)

It better drive. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 10, 2014)

Sub'd!  What a great idea.


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 17, 2014)

Thx for all the comments guys! Technically it would be able to drive but i won't have a battery in it as i will be sending it away as soon as it is done. 

Back with more progress.

The bracket for the Radiator/roof mount





Part of the rollcage, getting a hang of the mill now, getting great surface finish without the need for sanding





All parts of the rollcage assembled, seems to be very stable.





Quick test assembly with the motherboard.





Some support brackets for the GPU





As always there is something you don't plan for. Had to change one of the sides to make space for the PCI-e riser.





Decided to powedercoat the black bits and the white is just normal spray paint. Think the back bit will look better together with the hummer once its painted.





Time for some primer!








And some white paint!




Had to see how it looks together with the wheels, still missing bits and doing the windows,





More coming soon!


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 20, 2014)

Back with another update,

Painted the radiator/roof mount. decided for black, there's quite a lot of white already 





The nepton cooler with the mount fitted





rotated the logo so it's the right way, not really necessary but i do like it when the text is not upside down 





A quick test if everything aligns. Seems pretty dead on 





Started adding stickers to the car. S/N 0052 is the serial number on the board. Also installed the lights with leds and cabling. Now they light up when the computer is running. Added a switch though so i can turn them of if they are too powerful.





Spent a long time getting the red stickers cut. Seems like cutting a perfectly round circle is a lot harder than i anticipated 





One side complete





Lights installed!





Top fan fitted! Slight bend in the roof but if i tighten the screws a bit more i should get rid of the tiny gap. Also did all the windows.





Final photos in the next update! A little sneak preview


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2014)

d#mn, its nice, maybe you wanna put machine gun on top of the vehicle? or some smoke grenade launcher and some antennas


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 24, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> d#mn, its nice, maybe you wanna put machine gun on top of the vehicle? or some smoke grenade launcher and some antennas


 
It came with a machine gun but it was such horrible quality i didn't want to use it 

Time for some final shots! Been a speedy build as it's going for a little trip as soon as it's finished.

Decided to take the PC outside to get some shots in the snow. Got a bit of snow during the day and thought it was a good idea to get some "action" shots 






















Had to stop taking photos outside, started to snow again and the computer was getting wet. Continued with some inside shots.

Hooked it up to make sure it was still running. All good!













Took a while to get the lights to the right intensity, 620ohm did the trick and lowered it enough to look good in photos and in real life













Back in the box it goes, had to modify it a bit to get it back in the original box









Used all the safety tape i could find, Should be safe now 





That's about it for this time! Hope you liked it.

If anyone is going to CES this year you can have a good look at it there! Always wanted to go to las vegas but seems like my computer beat me to it


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2014)

nice result but anyway the back suspension is lower or too much weight on the back


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 24, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice result but anyway the back suspension is lower or too much weight on the back


It's a bit heavy in the rear. I could have made a bar to hold it up but then the suspension would not work


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wonderful job man......even if it didn't drive. lol

Epic!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ace_finland said:


> It's a bit heavy in the rear. I could have made a bar to hold it up but then the suspension would not work


umm.. what about using stiffer suspension or maybe you can use custom made suspension
the weight may affect the suspension in long term


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 24, 2014)

Thx guys!  

There was not a lot of time to do any mod to the suspension. It's already on its way to the CES now. Hopefully it will hold together while there


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2014)

OMFG! Speechless!!! 



>



For a minute, the perspective on that picture played tricks on my mind. I was like  but then I was like


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> OMFG! Speechless!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute, the perspective on that picture played tricks on my mind. I was like  but then I was like



Lol, would be cool with a real size hummer but think i would need some older parts that are bigger then


----------



## natr0n (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 2, 2015)

thx natr0n!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 2, 2015)

Very Nice, not too sure what's happening with it after CES but you could fabricate some spacers the raise the springs a little and make the rear sit higher, seen them used on actual 4X4 in the past. Looked fine to me though.


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 2, 2015)

ste2425 said:


> Very Nice, not too sure what's happening with it after CES but you could fabricate some spacers the raise the springs a little and make the rear sit higher, seen them used on actual 4X4 in the past. Looked fine to me though.



Not sure what i will do with it when it gets back to me. But i feel like i kinda want to take it out for a test drive  Yeah, i def have to do something to the suspension if i want to drive it. Spacers would work but the suspension travel would be the same. At least they tires wouldn't catch the chassi that way!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 2, 2015)

Fantastic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, this looks super sweet!  Nice job!



Ace_finland said:


> First idea for the Hummer and GPU would be to use plastidip. Everyone seems to be liking it and it looks decent in pictures. So bought a few cans and tried it on the GPU. After trying it twice i decided to use normal paint. It didn't look right, it had quite an uneven surface and it just felt cheap. I guess for a motherboard with lots of components and uneven surfaces its not so noticeable. So here is the final pic of the GPU with normal spray paint.



The thing with Plastidip is it has that matte finish while most spray paints have a gloss finish.  So to get Plastidip to look good you have to use their glossifier.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2015)

Really nice job man, that's got to be the most unique computer chassis I've ever seen... if you even look at it that way lol


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2015)

Idk what to say..This is the most original thing I've seen lately 
Good job!


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 5, 2015)

Thx for all the comments guys! Appreciate it!



newtekie1 said:


> Wow, this looks super sweet!  Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with Plastidip is it has that matte finish while most spray paints have a gloss finish.  So to get Plastidip to look good you have to use their glossifier.



I was going for a matte finish so that was fine. It was more the surface finish of it . It was quite uneven, tried twice but it didn't look like i wanted it to. Might have had better luck with the 1l tins and a spray gun but didn't feel like buying a gun just to try it out


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

Approx how long to build from start to finish do you think ?


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Really awesome build, man!


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Approx how long to build from start to finish do you think ?



From start to finish a few months, most time was spent on designing it and actual fabrication time maybe a week, but i worked on it for roughly a month maybe



xvi said:


> Really awesome build, man!


Thx!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 8, 2015)

All I can say is.....................................This is totally bad a$$!!!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

All what i can say is: AWESOME.


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 9, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> All I can say is.....................................This is totally bad a$$!!!!!!!


Thx!


Knoxx29 said:


> All what i can say is: AWESOME.


Thx!


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 15, 2015)

A video from CES about my mod and Darthbevis mod, check it out if you are interested!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 15, 2015)

You should be very proud of yourself.


 Fantastic.


----------



## xvi (Jan 15, 2015)

I was kind of thinking that the battery voltage on those RC cars should be 3.7v and I would guess it'd run off of the 3.3v rail. You'd need to tether it to a power supply cable (or have it tow a UPS on a scale model trailer ), but if you could fit the RC hardware in there somewhere, you may be able to retain the drivability function of it.
A little late now, I know, but just in case you decide to do another RC build (or revise that one).

Placement on that radiator looks _really_ good too, by the way. Seems to somehow fit with the rugged, utilitarian feel of the Hummer. I didn't think it would work.


----------



## Ace_finland (Jan 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should be very proud of yourself.
> 
> 
> Fantastic.


Thx! i am 



xvi said:


> I was kind of thinking that the battery voltage on those RC cars should be 3.7v and I would guess it'd run off of the 3.3v rail. You'd need to tether it to a power supply cable (or have it tow a UPS on a scale model trailer ), but if you could fit the RC hardware in there somewhere, you may be able to retain the drivability function of it.
> A little late now, I know, but just in case you decide to do another RC build (or revise that one).
> 
> Placement on that radiator looks _really_ good too, by the way. Seems to somehow fit with the rugged, utilitarian feel of the Hummer. I didn't think it would work.



lol, a long extensioncord would look a bit weird  But i should have it up and running once it is back home! Thx, i was trying to make the rad look like a roof rack


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, if you need to connect the UPS to the vehicle, trailers often have a cable that comes off the trailer and plugs into the vehicle towing it (this is how the lights on the back of the trailer work). Maybe you could use that for the cable that would feed the power supply.


----------

